# carrousel à bagages



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,  

J'ai un doute :

(À l'aéroport) Est-ce que *le carrousel *_à bagages_ se dit au Canada ?
Si oui, et en France ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Bezoard

Pour la France, je crois que oui.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Bezoard_.  

En fait, ce qui m'a mise en doute, c'est ce qui est écrit sur cette page !!!



> Un *tapis roulant à bagages*, ou  *carrousel à bagages* (au Canada), [...]


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, _tapis roulant_ est courant, mais il me semble entendre _carrousel_ parfois également. C'est en tout cas parfaitement compréhensible.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment, _Bezoard_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Spontanément j'aurais dit justement _carrousel à bagages_. Les tapis roulants, ce sont pour moi plutôt des sections rectilignes.


----------



## Gemmenita

Maître Capello said:


> Les tapis roulants, ce sont pour moi plutôt des sections rectilignes.


Ah, oui, comme à la caisse du supermarché, par exemple.
Merci beaucoup, _Maître Capello._

J'ai une autre question aussi à cet égard :

À l'aéroport, pour recevoir ses bagages après le débarquement, est-il nécessaire d'utiliser le mot 'carrousel' et demander :
- Où se trouve _le carrousel_ de livraison de bagages? ( Ça se dit déjà ?)

ou tout simplement :

- Où se trouve la livraison de bagages?


Merci !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gemmenita said:


> J'ai une autre question aussi à cet égard :
> 
> À l'aéroport, pour recevoir ses bagages après le débarquement, est-il nécessaire d'utiliser le mot 'carrousel' et demander :
> - Où se trouve _le carrousel_ de livraison de bagages? ( Ça se dit déjà ?)
> 
> ou tout simplement :
> 
> - Où se trouve la livraison de bagages?


Recommandation à l'aéroport d'Orly:

*"Consultez les écrans d’information pour connaître le tapis de livraison bagages dédié à votre vol".*



Gemmenita said:


> (À l'aéroport) Est-ce que *le carrousel *_à bagages_ se dit au Canada ?


En effet, au Canada on l'appelle *carrousel à bagages*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> À l'aéroport, pour recevoir ses bagages après le débarquement, est-il nécessaire d'utiliser le mot 'carrousel' et demander :
> - Où se trouve _le carrousel_ de livraison de bagages?


Je parlerais plus spontanément du *retrait des bagages*.


----------



## Bezoard

Le site ADP (Aéroport de Paris) écrit :


> •  lignes de livraison bagages, composées de convoyeurs de type « *carrousels* » (convoyeurs à écailles)
> •  lignes de traitement des bagages en correspondance, composées d'un ensemble de convoyeurs avec un EDS  intégré et d'un convoyeur « *carrousel* ».


Tri bagages


----------



## Gemmenita

Víctor Pérez said:


> En effet, au Canada on l'appelle *carrousel à bagages*.


Vous voulez dire qu'au Canada on dit seulement 'carrousel à bagages' mais en France, tous les deux :  tapis rolant et carrousel ? 


Maître Capello said:


> Je parlerais plus spontanément du *retrait des bagages*.


Et comment vous l'utilisez dans une phrase? Par exemple : 
- Où se trouve la salle du retrait des bagages?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Retrait des bagages_ serait plutôt ce qu'on pourrait lire sur les panneaux indiquant la direction du carrousel. Pour une question je dirais plutôt :

_Où se trouve le carrousel à bagages ?
Où puis-je retirer mes bagages ?_


----------



## JClaudeK

_"Pour récupérer vos bagages, vous devez repérer le numéro de votre vol ainsi que le numéro de tapis roulant associé."_
Conseils pour l'aéroport d'Orly.

C'est exactement ce que je dirais personnellement: récupérer,  tapis roulant


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Pour récupérer vos bagages


 Oui, c'est mieux que _retirer_.


----------



## Locape

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais utilisé 'carrousel à bagages' ou entendu quelqu'un le dire, donc je dirais que, d'après mon expérience, c'est peu courant en France.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup tout le monde.  



Locape said:


> Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais utilisé 'carrousel à bagages' ou entendu quelqu'un le dire, donc je dirais que, d'après mon expérience, c'est peu courant en France.


Alors, qu'est-ce que vous avez utilisé ou entendu à la place ?


----------



## Locape

J'ai déjà entendu 'le retrait des bagages', et comme @JClaudeK, 'pour récupérer nos bagages' et 'sur le tapis roulant'. Comme substantif, je dirais plutôt 'retrait' que 'récupération des bagages'. Spontanément, je dis 'là où on va chercher les bagages'.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup,  _Locape_.


----------

